# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Трудно ли стать вегетарианцем?

## Pranaj

Трудно ли стать вегетарианцем? :swoon:

----------


## Alex

Не трудно ) Прежде всего нужно осознавать, зачем ты это делаешь и быть искренним в своих намерениях. Можно посмотреть разные видео, которыми богат интернет, где показывают страдания животных, ценой которых люди наслаждают свои животы. Возможно это будет внушительно. Нужно помнить, что есть мясо, убивать житвотных, давать распоряджения об их убийстве, продавать, покупать, готовить, - всё это греховные поступки равные убийству, за которые соответственно человек понесёт наказание. В Ведах выделяется корова, как неприкосновенное животное, мать, убийство которой приравнивается собственно к убийству матери и совершив такое преступление, человек будет убит сам в следующей жизни. Прабхупада говорил, что коли люди хотят  есть трупы, пусть едят, но прежде дождутся, пока животное умрёт естественной смертью. Важно знать чего ты хочешь достичь, и будет ли препятствием в этом употребление мяса в пищу, и вообще, насколько это духовно - поедать существо, живущее на таких же правах на Земле, как и ты.
Я желаю Вам успеха  в этом благородном деле! Знайте, что всё больше и больше людей прекращает есть мясную пищу, поэтому это только кажется, что это такое трудное испытание, пусть в какой степени это  и так, тем не менее, для человека естественно - есть растительную пищу, зёрна, плоды, молочные продукты.

----------


## shridam

совсем не трудно если научиться готовить вкусные вегетарианские блюда

----------


## sharmila

> совсем не трудно если научиться готовить вкусные вегетарианские блюда


например дал из отечественного гороха?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда я переходила на вегетарианство в 1991, гороха в нашем городе вообще в продаже не было. Много чего не было из того, чего сейчас в изобилии. Все дело в ваших мотивах, ради какой высшей цели вы это делаете. Тогда и терпение появится, и желание научиться готовить правильно, по проверенным  рецептам...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Многие люди становятся вегетарианцами занимаясь какими-то тонкоматериальными практиками - цигун, рейки и т.п. Это просто нормальное состояние тела, которое начинает проявляться по мере очищения. Так что ничего трудного в этом нет  :smilies:

----------


## Michael

> Многие люди становятся вегетарианцами занимаясь какими-то тонкоматериальными практиками - цигун, рейки и т.п. Это просто нормальное состояние тела, которое начинает проявляться по мере очищения. Так что ничего трудного в этом нет


Согласен. Почему-то многие думают, что отказаться от употребления убойной пищи - это подвиг. На самом деле это естественное состояние, и ничего в этом героического нет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Трудно ли стать вегетарианцем?



Очень легко.  

Труднее быть трупоедом.

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

А я стала вегетарианкой, потому что очень хотела похудеть! Это вообще не было связано с Харе Кришна. Скинула 18 килограмм за три месяца. Вдохновилась! Мне очень помогли вегетарианские кафе, так как готовить я не умела. Постепенно привыкла!

----------


## Hanuman

Быть вегетарианцем легко и естественно.  Достаточно просто чуть пробудить разум. 
Преданные едят то, что нравится Кришне, потому что они любят Кришну и им нравится вкус Кришны. Кришна любит коров и молочные блюда, преданные тоже очень любят коров и молочные блюда. И т.д.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

От лишнего и вредного избавляться не трудно.Даже если на упаковках с костями и мышцами усопших животных нет надписи "Минздрав предупреждает...".
Мы слушали радио "Кришналока" в середине 90-х и оно меня полностью убедило что в защиту невегетарианства  аргументов нет.Ну и советское и постсоветское меню обычного гражданина не сравнимо со вкусовыми изысками Бхагават прасада.

----------


## наиль

после такого вегетарианского фильма:
http://vegetarian.ru/media/video/news_detail.php?ID=725
наверно просто.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Просто. Сначала выкинуть из холодильника трупы собакам. Потом почаще ходить в гости к преданным за час-два до намечаемой нама-хаты, чтобы поучаствовать в приготовлении еды и научиться готовить. А потом обнаружится, что в магазине выбор совсем небольшой съедобного для тебя. Следовательно, меньше соблазнов и кошелек целее. А потом переехать на ферму. А потом ... идешь в огород, как в супермаркет! Где и капуста разных видов, и овощи, и ягоды, и фрукты... чего только нет.... и коровы с пастбища молоко приносят....
 
Черная малина "Черный Кумберленд". Вымя будущей коровы, т.е. телочки. Иногда они тоже молоко дают...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кому–то трудно, кому–то легко!
В первую очередь ищите общение с вегетарианцами! Это–самое ВАЖНОЕ.
А потом для толчка можно посмотреть этот ролик:

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3265735.html...6df7eb4ea2f49b

Огромное спасибо ребятам за него!!!
(а кто это исполняет?)

----------


## Сева

Для начала можно купить свежего хлеба, масла и сыра и сделать себе смачный бутерброд. =)

----------


## Элла

А у меня вот как получилось. Десять лет назад,когда старшему сыну было три года,он отказался от всего мясного. Помню, сидит он за столом, а бабушка его заставляет есть борщ с мясом,а он не ест,я на это просто не могла смотреть, уходила, и так он сидел над тарелкой час,бабушку я ослушаться тогда не могла и не влазила. А потом  заметила, что он то не ест только мясное, и муж вслед за сыном отказался,  и у меня потребности в этом не было и я за ними,с СК мы ещё не были знакомы. А потом, когда соприкоснулась с СК думала, нет без них мы никуда, мы ведь мясом не питаемся, нам надо у них учиться разным вкусным блюдам и так далее. Также потом постепенно и от лука с чесноком отказались, невозможно было этот запах выносить,  и блюда, купленные в супермаркете показались такими невкусными и пустыми. А теперь и с друзьями мясоедами "не вкусно время проводить", а с преданными, так вкусно всё.... :heart:

----------


## Тимур

С кем поведешься, от того и наберешься. Общайтесь с вегетарианцами. И все будет естесственно.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Естественно!

----------


## Анджи

> Трудно ли стать вегетарианцем?


"Я вегетарианец не по тому, что люблю животных, а по тому, что овощи ненавижу!"(С)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Письмо православного сельского священника-вегетарианца
_______________
http://www.vita.org.ru/veg/history/papa-vegetarian.htm

----------


## Евгений А

Вегетарианцем стать очень легко, главное находиться рядом с тем, кто хорошо готовит(хотя бы первое время). С тех пор как я перестал есть трупы, столько всего вкусного попробовал! Кстати, после того, как я перешёл на вегетарианство, заметил одну вещь: все мои вскусовые рецепторы начали работать на все 100%!!! Я начал по настоящему наслаждаться вкусом пищи!!! А обоняние, обновлённое обоняние, прекоасно дополняет вкусовую картину. Если бы я знал, сколько всего приобрету, отказавшись от мяса, рыбы, лука, чеснока, чая и кофе, с пелёнок стал бы вегетарианцем!  :mig:

----------


## Рус-лан

Вегетарианский образ жизни окутан множеством самых разнообразных мифов. Эксперт проекта iКЛАСС! Ольга Жалевич (wow.zhalevich.com) попробовала разобраться с самыми распространенными иллюзиями и заблуждениями о вегетарианстве и мясоедении и предоставить читателям нашего сайта краткий отчет на эту тему.

http://go-veg.ru/news/21_mif_o_veget...2012-05-14-102

----------


## Троицкий Владимир

> Вегетарианский образ жизни окутан множеством самых разнообразных мифов. Эксперт проекта iКЛАСС! Ольга Жалевич (wow.zhalevich.com) попробовала разобраться с самыми распространенными иллюзиями и заблуждениями о вегетарианстве и мясоедении и предоставить читателям нашего сайта краткий отчет на эту тему.
> 
> http://go-veg.ru/news/21_mif_o_veget...2012-05-14-102


мифы/антимифы... игры ума это всё...  подход/уровень ненадежный... . 
с осмысления начать надо людям пытаться "не есть мяско когда есть выбор..." ( с мыслей об общем смысле этого действа, об ахимсе... и т.п.)

Всем Удачи  :smilies:

----------


## Гомер Симпсон



----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Трудно ли стать вегетарианцем?


Я стал быстро. Мне учитель сказал, что для йоги-медитации надо стать вегетарианцем... И я сразу отказался от мяса.
Хотя есть даже вегетарианцы-атеисты. Приходят к вегетарианству по разным причинам

----------

